# New Roller Pair?



## Pen1124 (Dec 6, 2011)

So I just bought two Birmingham rollers from a breeder. At first he believed what he was selling me was a hen and cock, but then when they were together it seemed as though they were both cocks. One is definitely a cock but the other one's gender is unknown. They seemed to fight at first, but as of now they get along great. Yesterday I caught the cock crop-feeding the other pigeon. Does this mean that the other pigeon is indeed a female and that they have paired up? Or have males been known to do this to each other? Im so confused


----------



## Parlor Fan (Jan 20, 2009)

Sounds to me like you're good to go.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

sounds like a pair


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Pen1124 said:


> So I just bought two Birmingham rollers from a breeder. At first he believed what he was selling me was a hen and cock, but then when they were together it seemed as though they were both cocks. One is definitely a cock but the other one's gender is unknown. They seemed to fight at first, but as of now they get along great. Yesterday I caught the cock crop-feeding the other pigeon. Does this mean that the other pigeon is indeed a female and that they have paired up? Or have males been known to do this to each other? Im so confused


If you see them "billing", that means the birds will mate. Is it possible that you still have two males...yes. Is it possible you have two hens....yes. You will know what you have only when you see eggs.


----------



## jcorbpc (Aug 5, 2011)

Its a good sign they are a couple!


----------

